

What's Inside Google Glass? - DanielRibeiro
http://www.catwig.com/google-glass-teardown/

======
alok-g
See also: [http://www.techspot.com/news/52885-google-glass-teardown-
rev...](http://www.techspot.com/news/52885-google-glass-teardown-
reveals-150-of-hardware.html)

$150-200 in BOM

